# The Drought Has Broken



## Bribie G (25/11/11)

Woot





I did some digging and see that Bulimba Gold Top and Brisbane Bitter had been placed on the "abandoned" list of trademarks but Fosters reclaimed them in 2007 - looks like they are cementing this in place by doing a run. 

I tried a can of the Gold Top - no it isn't VB retinned, it differs remarkably. From what I remember of the old Gold Top, it ticks most of the boxes but of course you would have to make allowances for the inevitably changes in malt and hops over the last 35 years.

4.9%ABV not 4.6% *√*

Clean lager taste, no mouse cage in this one  *√*

Distinct bitterness that builds up over the drink till it's almost coating the back of the tongue. *√*

The first thing you noticed after going from a red pub XXXX to a blue pub and drinking the Bulimba / Carlton was the distinct bitterness. XXXX was rather sweeter. 

I wouldn't be surprised it they've dug out an old brewing log and had a stab at it. Interested to try the Brisbane Bitter on Sunday (working for next 2 days) and see if it's just the same brew in both cans.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/11/11)

Where did you get them bribie? Might have to shoot out.


----------



## Bribie G (25/11/11)

Dans, although I expect they will filter through the other networks.


----------



## Bribie G (25/11/11)

Dans are also now stocking Power's Bitter, so it looks like they are renewing all their QLD trademarks.


----------



## MarkBastard (25/11/11)

Hmm, I have a bottle collection. Guess I could start collecting some cans too...


----------



## Bribie G (25/11/11)

I've inserted the Dan's link in my last post. It says that the Powers is fermented using the original Powers Yeast and it's 4.8% ABV as per the original. Well, this is quite extraordinary shit happening at the moment. Maybe they'll have Elvis and Michael Jackson autographing tins :lol:


----------



## QldKev (25/11/11)

Up here the local has always had Powers Bitter and Power Gold available. For a mid-beer the Powers Gold at $31 for a 30 pack is pretty decent.


----------



## Bribie G (25/11/11)

Kev, the Powers Gold 3% ABV fake beer has always been issued in 30 can blocks a few times a year, especially around Xmas, but the Full Strength Powers Bitter I haven't seen since about 2001 - i.e. the red can / bottle, not the gold. Are you sure about the red?


----------



## chunckious (25/11/11)

Pretty sure I see Powers 30 blocks all the time around Logan


----------



## Bribie G (25/11/11)

Powers was my favourite quaffer back when, I might invest in a cube for old times sake - mmm that Pride of Ringwood  
admittedly I only used to drink the red out of tallies so maybe the cans have slipped under my radar. 
We are talking 



here and not 






right?


----------



## Pennywise (25/11/11)

CUB are also doing a run of Abbots Lager, & Ballarat Bitter...


----------



## Rowy (25/11/11)

Brisbane river.........whoops I mean Brisbane Bitter holds some terrible hangover memories for me. I imagine ti won't taste any different.


----------



## stux (25/11/11)

And Vic Pale Lager is actually quite nice.

WTH is happening!


----------



## [email protected] (25/11/11)

Stux said:


> And Vic Pale Lager is actually quite nice.
> 
> WTH is happening!




Win back all those people sitting on the fence considering crossing over the dark side of the force


----------



## QldKev (25/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> Kev, the Powers Gold 3% ABV fake beer has always been issued in 30 can blocks a few times a year, especially around Xmas, but the Full Strength Powers Bitter I haven't seen since about 2001 - i.e. the red can / bottle, not the gold. Are you sure about the red?




I only know of the full strength at one place in town, but it's definately available; the gold is available at several outlets in town. (Dans being the dearest of the lot) 

QldKev


----------



## Rowy (25/11/11)

Maybe the craftbrewing bars are convincing them finally that people are starting to look for variety.


----------



## Malted (25/11/11)

So giving us something that we used to have but didn't really want is variety?


----------



## Rowy (25/11/11)

Malted said:


> So giving us something that we used to have but didn't really want is variety?




I agree Malted. IMHO lack of choice is what comes with big Monopolies unfortunately. That said getting rid of Brisbane Bitter was probably a good idea.


----------



## Malted (25/11/11)

Rowy said:


> IMHO lack of choice is what comes with big Monopolies unfortunately.


Amen brotha! Feck em all! (or all three of them*) Let's brew our own. Yeah see how they like that...



*Maybe there are more than three, it's just a random number I grabed outa tha air
:lol:


----------



## going down a hill (25/11/11)

Malted said:


> So giving us something that we used to have but didn't really want is variety?


I thougfht it was more like CUB buys out a brewery, then runs that said beer into the ground by making it shit so no one buys it any more. Everyone then turns to CUB stock beer because it now tastes better.


----------



## winkle (25/11/11)

going down a hill said:


> I thougfht it was more like CUB buys out a brewery, then runs that said beer into the ground by making it shit so no one buys it any more. Everyone then turns to CUB stock beer because it now tastes better.


Until they keep watering it down to save money until it tastes like, mmm, water.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/11/11)

A secret Bligh Government health initiative.


----------



## Rowy (25/11/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> A secret Bligh Government health initiative.




Its going to cost someone a heap of money then when it inevitably goes bad. Should get the people who designed the health payroll system to do it.


----------



## Malted (25/11/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> A secret Bligh*t* Government health initiative.



Some editing of your statement makes it correct


----------



## bradsbrew (25/11/11)

grabbed a sixer of the gold top and Brisbane river for after work drinks. I actually liked the brisbane bitter and would down a few easily, probaby the best cub beer I've had in a while, better than fucken ted. Gold top was ok but I went straight back to the Bitter.



Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (25/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Gold top was ok but I went straight back to the Bitter.



"It's got the taste that you can staaaaaay with" or it was according to the TV ads of old? B) 
Rather liked it myself but not as much as the Powers Big Red. GO (The Powers) BRONCOS! :beerbang: 

TP


----------



## Rowy (25/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> grabbed a sixer of the gold top and Brisbane river for after work drinks. I actually liked the brisbane bitter and would down a few easily, probaby the best cub beer I've had in a while, better than fucken ted. Gold top was ok but I went straight back to the Bitter.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




They fucken sure as hell changed the recipe then


----------



## QldKev (29/11/11)

Thanks BribieG

After reading this I thought last night why don't I pop into Dan's and grab a couple of each to try. They only had cartons and warm at that! So I grabbed a carton of each, and grabbed 4 cold english beers as a drink now. 

You owe me $100!   


QldKev


----------



## Maheel (29/11/11)

^^^^ beer review - Brisbane Bitter and gold top PA Review By Gez 


classic BB beer ad (NWS?) lol


----------



## Bribie G (29/11/11)

Maheel said:


> ^^^^ beer review - Brisbane Bitter and gold top PA Review By Gez
> 
> 
> classic BB beer ad (NWS?) lol




I liked the You Tube comments, including "classic beer ad, tits and arse" 

edit: I note that the Powers full strength is only available at Dan's Springwood, might have a run down there on Saturday.


----------

